# After failed cycle, Endometrial Scratch?



## purpledream

Hi Girls,

I had a failed cycle in Nov. 2 Day 4s were transferred. Good grades but not sure why it did not implant.
I want to know if it is due to Uterine Receptivity since I have endometriosis or non viable embryos. However, my doctor does not do any kind of womb immunology testing.

She suggested endometrial scratching.

I am very skeptical.

One and a half years ago, I had a laparoscopy done by another doctor which this current doctor claims is one main contributing factor of my reduced ovarian reserve. (Last cycle 12 follicles, 9 eggs - AMH 8.6) 
The blood cyst was only 3cm. I removed it solely for fertility issues but I am not so sure what to think of that now.
I think that endometriosis is a microscopic issue which affects egg quality.

Anyway, now I am skeptical about wounding my womb medically assisted?

Would that not lead to permanent scarring and compromise implantation chances in the long run? Yes it is supposed to aid the cycle to follow after that but what about the other cycles in future and trying-on-our-own?

_I mean, if the cycle after the endometrial scratch fails, would I be left with a partially scarred womb and even lower chances for my next IVF cycles and even less chance of conceiving naturally?_

I have 2 1 cm fibroids on my womb which my first doctor would not touch at all. And now trying to wound my womb - I don't know.

Can you share your experience good or bad on the endometrial scratch procedure?

Thank you so much, much appreciated.


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi

I've had a scratch done last cycle and it didn't work, this cycle I didn't and it's worked and also when I had my twins I didn't have it done. It is a simple procedure not dissimilar to a smear test. I believe that it is more damaging than that and that is where the theory came from. (Some doctor notice a higher number of women becoming pregnant after a smear test).

I would say however that my 2 failed cycles have been 2 day transfers and I think there is a real issue gaining any insight into embryo quality at that stage. 

Hope that helps

J


----------



## danceintherain

Hi

I've had two scratches done (no BFPs yet). The procedure doesn't cause scarring as it's a superficial scratch, in fact I didn't experience any bleeding after either scratch. I can understand your concerns though, and am not sure whether any long term studies have been done. 

I do think it must be helpful in the subset of women who are missing the growth factors needed for receptivity, which the scratch boosts. It's a bit of a stab in the dark as we can't really know if we're in that subset or not. Personally I don't think I'll be trying it again if my current IVF cycle results in another BFN.


----------



## seemedlike4eva

After 3 failed DE cycles, with reasonable quality embryos I had an endometrial scratch and NK biopsy, and the next cycle I got my BFP. 
At time of scratch, it was noted that I had 2 small fibroids but they did not impinge on my cavity. I have previously had 3 x D+C and a C-section, plus mild endometriosis, so I'm guessing my womb wasn't perfect.
Combined with all the IUI cycle, this was cycle #17 - was it the endometrial scratch that made the difference? I don't know, but it obviously did not do any harm in our case. It was not painful, I didn't bleed, and discovered that I did have elevated Nk cells which were treated with steroids after ET.


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY

Hi. 

Didn't want to read and run. 

We had the scratch our last cycle - we were unsuccessful - however from what I have understood its superficial scratches into the lining which then when healing makes that area sticky so to speak which may assist in implantation. There are no guarantees but I will definately be doing it again and I have never been informed about any side effect of scarring and haven't seen anything when looking into it online etc. 

I understand your concerns because of possible scarring however I cannot see that would happen from what I have been told - however I would research it fully maybe before having it carried out in your circumstances to make sure it will be beneficial to you personally. 
Good luck x


----------



## purpledream

Thank you so much girls.  

To Natdragonfly, from what I have read, like u, I also have not come across  the risks of this procedure really jumping out.
My issue is my clinic is very new to it even thought this procedure has been around 2013.
I am kindda like their trial case
Sorry to hear that it did not work. Many hugs to u.

Congrats to u seemedlike4eva! It seems to me the Scratch made all the difference to you. Many congrats. Unfortunately, my clinic does not do NK cells. 

All the best to you for your current cycle danceintherain. Speaking of growth factors, I will be given human growth hormone injections. Honestly don't know if that is heading in the right direction.

Thanks jules for sharing your experience. It definitely helps.

Question to all you girls. My clinic is still in the stage of collecting data.

Could u tell me when in the cycle in the best day to have this done?

They suggested CD 17.

Is CD17 good?


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY

Hey!

I think to be honest a lot of clinics are the same and it's quite a new procedure for IVF purposes as such. 

Maybe someone else may have a bit more info to help you. 

For me now I'm very much 'in for a penny in for a pound' and will try anything.

My Consultant at my clinic who did it last time had only carried it out approximately 10 times I think and a large percentage were successful so if implantation is the issue then definately worth doing if you can be reassured re. the scarring your concerned about. 

Good luck hun x


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY

Ps. I was told to have it in the second part of your cycle ie. around Day 21 - mine was I think on day 23(ish).


----------



## Josie1

I was told that 2, mine is booked for day 22.


----------

